

Tutanota: encrypted DANE based mails - dazzledpenguin
http://tuxdiary.com/2014/10/21/tutanota/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8483800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8483800)

------
green2
Now we don't have to rely on CAs. After scandals with Comodo, DigiNotar and so
on a good opportunity.

